# January 2018 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Jan 3, 2018)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2018 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of January 2018 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2018)

In thread "What is your first photo of the year?"
My first picture this year by stk 

My first picture this year


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2018)

New Years Day Emerald by Donde

New Years Day Emerald.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 5, 2018)

deer skull along some railway tracks by Dean_Gretsch in the thread Weekly challenge - best of 2017

deer skull along some railway tracks


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 6, 2018)

Swan Portrait by
@BrentC 
Swan portrait


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 7, 2018)

House At The End Of The Street
by @smoke665 
House At The End Of The Street


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 9, 2018)

Mallard Landing
by @ronlane


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow the colors in that shot are fabulous!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jan 11, 2018)

Swallowtail 

by @oldhippy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 21, 2018)

I can see that one in Birds and Blooms @oldhippy


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 22, 2018)

is anybody here ?
by @Sil 
is anybody here ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2018)

untitled by @DanOstergren 
Studio Model Portrait with Lighting Diagram


----------

